# Fire Hydrant Minimum and Maximum Height



## Saber Elkassas (Jun 20, 2021)

Hello, 

I have a clarification regarding the minimum and maximum height of the hydrant outlet as referred in NFPA 24 2019: 

*"7.3.3* *The center of a hose outlet shall be not less than 18 in. (450 mm) above final grade.
*7.3.3.1 *The center of a hose outlet shall not be more than 36 in. (900 mm) above final grade."

Which hose outlet is the concerned here in these sections, the 2.5" outlets or the 5" pumper connect?


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2021)

I would go with the five inch.

Is there a picture in the appendix?


----------



## Saber Elkassas (Jun 20, 2021)

https://imgur.com/Rhy2SLF


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 20, 2021)

Te center line of most modern hydrant ports is all on the same plane


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2021)

TheCommish said:


> Te center line of most modern hydrant ports is all on the same plane




But if you do it to the middle of the 2.5, is it possible the five inch would either be a little in the ground, or  so close that you could not spin on the hose?


----------



## Msradell (Jun 20, 2021)

cda said:


> But if you do it to the middle of the 2.5, is it possible the five inch would either be a little in the ground, or  so close that you could not spin on the hose?


What TheCommish stated that I agree with is that on most hydrants available today the centerline of all of the outlets is the same as it doesn't matter which port you measured to since the code specifies the centerline of the outlet.


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 21, 2021)

Other ways to look at it is if you cannot spin a standard hydrant wrench which is around 18 inches long it is to close to the ground and the bolted flange is designed to be about 2 inches above grade, so the contractor has to order the correct buried  barrel length for the main


----------



## cda (Jun 21, 2021)

Msradell said:


> What TheCommish stated that I agree with is that on most hydrants available today the centerline of all of the outlets is the same as it doesn't matter which port you measured to since the code specifies the centerline of the outlet.




There are those funny looking California WET hydrants, with all different level outlets!!!


----------



## TheCommish (Jun 21, 2021)

True, for a wet barrel I would go with the CL of lowest port. Then there is Boston which in about 200 a cording to my shoce took all the Lowrey Chuck flush mount hydrants off their engines
	

		
			
		

		
	





and airport with hydrant in the ground.


----------

